Ask HN: Trying to recollect the name of a 20th century philosopher - yantrams
======
yantrams
He wrote a treatise on the nature of space and time and I believe his surname
was Bergman.

~~~
DanBC
Henri Bergson?
[https://plato.stanford.edu/entries/bergson/](https://plato.stanford.edu/entries/bergson/)

~~~
yantrams
Bergson it is thank you!

